# Ochsenkopf Forestry hatchet 800 g or ... ?



## Sid Post (Jun 16, 2019)

I am looking for a "heavy" hatchet without being excessively heavy. I currently own and use the Stihl branded hatchet which I believe is a 600g Ochsenkopf model rebranded as Stihl.

A "Swedish" origin hatchet would be fine too but, not the >$100 price.  Council Tool makes a lot of good stuff but, I don't see a German pattern hatchet there. The Italian options are nice and I own a couple but, I like the German pattern better. Mueller and Stubai have been recommended to me but, I don't see many reviews or sources to purchase (in the USA) them either. Is Ochsenkopf really considered 'soft' for an axe or hatchet as I have been told by a few people?

What options am I missing in a hatchet like this? What pro's and con's are there between the brands mentioned so far? What have I missed in the ~$60 (give or take a little) target range? 

TIA,
Sid


----------

